# Chargepoint (CHPT)



## AlwaysLearning (Dec 8, 2017)

I just bought Chargepoint CHPT at $13.30. 
I have been watching it for sometime as it falls. I think now it is a pretty good value play in EV charging. 

I am interested to hear others thoughts on this play.

As a side note I do have a plug in hybrid and when I replace my second vehicle it will be with a full electric so my views my be skewed. (may be a while though as this pandemic has me driving very little) 

AlwaysLearning


----------



## Ponderling (Mar 1, 2013)

I signed up for Flo and Chargepoint when I got my Volt in early 2018.
Since then one has bought the other, I believe.

They are the biggest public network.

I have a L2 charger at home and L1 and a dedicated row of spots with u ground plug pedestals I use at work.
I have never charged at a public charger. 

If I did not have garage or driveway it would be a different situation.


----------



## AlwaysLearning (Dec 8, 2017)

Chargepoint reported forth quarter and fiscal year performance after hours yesterday. 
They have performed better than expected with good expansion in North America and Europe. 

Increasing gas prices globally should also accelerate the transition to EV adoption. I have used public charging when travelling quite a bit. Some skating arenas I visit for kids events are getting chargers now which I take advantage of when my small 16kWh battery is depleted. The price per KM is always less than 1/3rd the price of gas even at more expensive public chargers. I then can get back out of the city under EV power and use gas again on the highway. 

At home I am in the process of installing my L2 charger. (I have been just using L1 so far at home) and the charger I am installing is a ChargePoint Home Flex. I am actually installing a NEMA 14-50R 240V wall socket which I will plug the Chargepoint Home Flex into.

AlwaysLearning


----------



## AlwaysLearning (Dec 8, 2017)

Bumping this thread as we approach $17.50. 

As gas prices go up this alternative should continue to rise.


----------



## londoncalling (Sep 17, 2011)

I believe ICEs will slowly disappear but not at as fast a rate that some think it will take. For a comparison we could look at the time period of the automobile itself. The transition was not immediate but it was inevitable. However, I met someone today who recently bought a new camper trailer. It's primary power source is electric with solar powered back up. No more propane. The dealer told him that propane units are getting harder and harder to find. This makes sense for RV parks and larger units. Does anyone know if the same is happening with smaller units and the true wilderness outdoor type? I do not have a camper and prefer to stay in a cottage for clamping and a tent for truly roughing it.

Although oil prices are rising quickly(not today but in general) so are many other commodities that will impact the cost of EV (copper nickel etc.). Does anybody have any information on the impacts of commodity pricing on EVs?


----------

